# Well worth the wait



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Remember when I asked the question if I was crazy for passing on a few nice bucks earlier in the season when I still had time to hunt?
Well, we took it down to the final hours and the trigger was finally pulled.
It won't be long now and my tag will be cut.
Note: this happened Saturday morning (Oct. 27th).


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Shot Saturday? Are you still looking for the animal??? With this warm weather I hope the animal isn't still laying out there dead from Saturday. Hope you find him soon.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Shot Saturday? Are you still looking for the animal??? With this warm weather I hope the animal isn't still laying out there dead from Saturday. Hope you find him soon.


ha ha, sorry for the confusion. I just wanted you to know that this wasn't happening today. The tag was cut on Saturday minutes after the blood trail picture was taken. Just leading you on a little. The quartered meat is safety on ice in a big cooler and will be off to the processor this afternoon. Stay tuned for more details....


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

pics pics pics ?????????????????


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Teasers are bull****!

Pics ridge, we want them, we need them! lol


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I love the agony of the tease. 

But I still can't understand your continued fixation on deer with all those gorgeous bulls you find!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Knowing the quality of animals you find, I'm excited to see the 'one' that tripped your trigger finger!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I'm going to laugh when he post a pic of a 2 point. hahahaha


But on second thought. It might be a 30 inch two point. 


Either way, we are all excited to see your harvest.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think he cut his finger in the backyard trying to whittle on a stick?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I think he cut his finger in the backyard trying to whittle on a stick?


Busted!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I love the agony of the tease.
> 
> But I still can't understand your continued fixation on deer with all those gorgeous bulls you find!


Perhaps he values the "hunt" over the size of an animal. If you take the rut out of an elk hunt you might come close to comparing an elk hunt with a deer hunt, but overall I think killing a huge deer is maybe a better hunt than killing a huge elk. Just sayin.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Perhaps he values the "hunt" over the size of an animal. If you take the rut out of an elk hunt you might come close to comparing an elk hunt with a deer hunt, but overall I think killing a huge deer is maybe a better hunt than killing a huge elk. Just sayin.


You just might be on to something there. 8)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> I think killing a huge deer is maybe a better hunt than killing a huge elk. Just sayin.


Perhaps, but then again...maybe not.

I'd rather hunt elk than deer any day of the week, any time of the year--and I really like deer hunting. I don't begrudge others who feel the opposite way. But I do hate Ridge since he finds these giant bulls and he doesn't even care about hunting them! Okay, hate is a strong word. Jealous is a much better description.

PS- You could have seen ridge's buck two days ago if you know where to look...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Perhaps, but then again...maybe not.
> 
> I'd rather hunt elk than deer any day of the week, any time of the year--and I really like deer hunting. I don't begrudge others who feel the opposite way. But I do hate Ridge since he finds these giant bulls and he doesn't even care about hunting them! Okay, hate is a strong word. Jealous is a much better description.
> 
> PS- You could have seen ridge's buck two days ago if you know where to look...


For me, it's just that elk are so big, dumb and predictable. In short, if you're young and fit, have the time, getting a big elk would be a piece of cake. Now deer on the other hand, have a lot of tricks in their book of survival. That is a little of the reasons that big "trophy" size Mule deer are the choice of hunts among those you can afford any hunt(N. American game) they want. 
Now if you want to talk hunting, let's talk the nuances of turkey hunting:smile:


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I guess I am kind of curious how many of those "big, dumb and predictable bulls" you put on the ground in your young fit days? I agree a big mule deer buck is as tough as it gets but I struggle with the idea of big bulls being a piece of cake.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Back in my "young and fit" days elk where still big, dumb and predictable, but they were pretty scarce which added to the overall difficulty quite a bit. Now days, elk are all but overrunning the mountains of Utah. The only thing that makes them difficult is that in most areas elk have closed ares in which to run, finally stopping their mindless stampede and start looking around like a bunch of dumb cattle. In all reality, if you could run as fast and as far as they can, and you didn't have to stop at the fence with the "No Tresspassing" signs, most everybody could "out smart" and elk.
Non-the-less, elk are still fun to hunt, kind of like carp are still fun to catch.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Elk vs deer and deer vs Elk and size over meat..... enough already!!!!

I wanna see Ridgetop's buck! :EAT:


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

Vanilla said:


> Perhaps, but then again...maybe not.
> 
> PS- You could have seen ridge's buck two days ago if you know where to look...


LOL, ive been thinking the same thing.... but funny to watch everyone sweat it.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

BPturkeys said:


> For me, it's just that elk are so big, dumb and predictable. In short, if you're young and fit, have the time, getting a big elk would be a piece of cake. Now deer on the other hand, have a lot of tricks in their book of survival. That is a little of the reasons that big "trophy" size Mule deer are the choice of hunts among those you can afford any hunt(N. American game) they want.
> Now if you want to talk hunting, let's talk the nuances of turkey hunting:smile:


I have only turkey hunted once and can confirm it is the best hunting .


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

jason21 said:


> LOL, ive been thinking the same thing.... but funny to watch everyone sweat it.


Sweat it? I feel like a junky jonesing for the next fix. :grin:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> For me, it's just that elk are so big, dumb and predictable. In short, if you're young and fit, have the time, getting a big elk would be a piece of cake.


So after this comment we can agree that you don't know what you're talking about?

Sorry ridge, my bad. Don't mean to take away from your spotlight. It is a sweet buck!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> For me, it's just that elk are so big, dumb and predictable. In short, if you're young and fit, have the time, getting a big elk would be a piece of cake.


The part that was left out is: and have 20+ years to wait for a tag.

But then you are no longer young and fit, nor have the time.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

It is true, the picture has been posted on instagram and facebook. So if you really need to see a picture, it's out there but the story on how it all went down will be posted here first, along with the field photo. 
I'll get it up as soon as I can. Life has got really busy this week.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> It is true, the picture has been posted on instagram and facebook. So if you really need to see a picture, it's out there but the story on how it all went down will be posted here first, along with the field photo.
> I'll get it up as soon as I can. Life has got really busy this week.


I wanna see! What's your IG?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> I wanna see! What's your IG?


I already posted it on another thread but for you, here it is again. kobybarnhurstcowdell


----------

